# Im Vergleich mit den letzten Jahren verbringe ich heute…



## Administrator (29. November 2008)

*Im Vergleich mit den letzten Jahren verbringe ich heute…*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## Mothman (29. November 2008)

*AW: Im Vergleich mit den letzten Jahren verbringe ich heute…*

Viel, viel mehr als vor 2-3 Jahren. Schon beruflich bedingt, aber auch privat. Ich gebe zu, dass ich ohne das Internet echt Probleme hätte. Ich habe mich schon in gewisser Weise abhängig gemacht davon.


----------



## ziegenbock (29. November 2008)

*AW: Im Vergleich mit den letzten Jahren verbringe ich heute…*

weniger zeit, da ich keine browsergames mehr spiele. dafür spiele ich etwas mehr (sonst werde ich wohl nie bei den meisten spielen den abspann sehen).


----------



## fiumpf (29. November 2008)

*AW: Im Vergleich mit den letzten Jahren verbringe ich heute…*

[X] ... mehr Zeit als früher im Netz; beruflich bedingt.


----------



## SoSchautsAus (30. November 2008)

*AW: Im Vergleich mit den letzten Jahren verbringe ich heute…*

Da ich erst seit Anfang 2006 einen Internetanschluss habe, kann ich diese Frage schlecht beantworten. Im ersten Jahr hatte ich noch eine Lernkurve, musste mich erst mal zurecht finden. Aber seit ich ein "Netzprofi" bin, hat sich an meinen Onlinezeiten eigentlich nicht viel geändert. Deshalb trifft wohl  

[X] genauso viel Zeit im Internet

am ehesten zu. 

SSA


----------

